
AmiKit, a free project that turns your computer, tablet or phone into an Amiga - doener
http://www.amikit.amiga.sk
======
orionblastar
I am downloading it now, but it is really slow.

It appears to be an ISO file. I guess I can run it in a virtual machine to
test it out?

I wonder if it is like the old CommodoreOS that used emulators and ROMs and
disk images to run the old Commodore stuff but this one with Amiga only.
CommodoreOS was a GNU/Linux distribution and went out of business when the
owner who was doing it had died.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_OS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_OS)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AmiKit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AmiKit)

According to Wikipedia it is an emulator and needs ROMs and Disk images for
classic Amiga emulation.

~~~
doener
From the Website:

"For AmiKit to work, you do need Amiga ROM and Operating System AmiKit
includes more than 350 of the finest Amiga programs.

We've done all the hard work for you so that your high-end Amiga experience
can begin right away.

With AmiKit you can surf web, read emails and documents, listen to or create
your own music, burn CD/DVDs, edit images, play games and much more - all in
good old Amiga way."

------
nickpsecurity
This is pretty cool. People wanting a nodern Amiga experience are still best
trying MorphOS. It's beautiful and runs snappy on old Macs. Cost money if you
want to keep it or run for 30+ min without reboots.

Personally, I hate monocultures and oligopolies. I'd like go see a good Amiga
make a comeback combined with superior tech as a differentiator. Maybe
language, security, reliability, GUI... something to push things forward with
Amiga part just making it interesting.

